# How Accurate are Body Fat measuring Scales?



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

We've got some of these Tanita Scales that measure BF. Any idea how Accurate they are? How do they work?

The scales are a bit sensitive to surface, need a hard floor, but the BF seems to be consistent.

Why do they need Age? Surely 25% BF is just that, whether you're 5 or 50???


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Not accurate at all mate, most accurate measure is calipers but even the results from those can vary depending on who is doing the measuring etc.

The mirror is the best judge. And no, age does make a difference in terms of bodyfat.


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Not accurate at all mate, most accurate measure is calipers but even the results from those can vary depending on who is doing the measuring etc.
> 
> The mirror is the best judge. And no, age does make a difference in terms of bodyfat.


Hmm, OK. I was a bit dubious. They deffo work of sorts, because the reading is consistent & they know the difference between skinny & chubbas (mate of mine measured 48% :lol: & he's a right fat fcuker, he looks 9 months pregnant).

So I suppose they will work as a guide to guage reduction, even if they're not accurate.

Like you say, it's what's in the Mirror that counts.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

they can be thrown right off by how much water you are holding so unless you do not deviate from a specific plan from weigh in to weigh in this includes activity/water consumed etc etc then it is likely to be different all the time.

I have used some then used them again 2 weeks later to prove a point to my girlfriend. i had lost 7 pound over the 2 weeks but bodyfat had gone up 4% or something silly even tho calipers showed a drop in bf.

i would use them as scales only. bf is irrelevent anyway go by the mirror


----------



## KnackersYard (May 20, 2009)

Should have saved me maney then :laugh:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html

I have found this to be very helpfull, try it.


----------



## DavidG (May 15, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html
> 
> I have found this to be very helpfull, try it.


Would be interested to know if anyone has tried comparing the online test against an actual measurement with scales/calipers?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

the scales work by sending a small electric current through your body (it travels through fat easier than muscle) so the rate at which the current returns determins the body fat.

thats how but i dont know how accurate they are.

hope that helps


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

night before my show i did it for a laugh n it said 28% bf!!! they are utter dog sh!t


----------



## DavidG (May 15, 2009)

Saw these mentioned in a mag this month...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002815W4S/ref=s9_simx_gw_s0_p121_t1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0V6D0CBK5V0JS53EQPQ2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467198433&pf_rd_i=468294

Might be worth a look?


----------



## Illium (May 10, 2009)

Well if your well hydrated(but not overly lol)(dehydrated=higher reading saturated?=lower) I read somewhere that the good ones are about 6% either way accurate where as calipers if used by someone who knows what their doing are within 1.5%.


----------

